# Do Plus Sized Men Ride Drafts?



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

My 7yo KMH gelding is 16'3hh, ~1,450 pounds and his girth is 7 foot around. He is, "technically" a Warmblood, but is probably a throwback to the Percheron ancestry in TWH's.
My DH weighs over 250 pounds and is 6'4" tall. His horse has NO problems with his weight, plus he is short-waisted and long legged and THIS horse swallows up his leg.
I look like a jockey on him.
_check on My HORSES--he is Sweet Cup&Cakes_


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Hmm good question. I watched a pat paralli (spelling?) thing on TV a while ago and he was on this tiny QH, wouldn't have been more than 15hh, with what I considered little legs, full western gear and himself. Now maybe the camera was adding a few kgs but he is by no means a little slip of a chap. He has to be about 6ft and a decent weight. 
However no one bats a eyelash at that.
Now pop a lady of similar height and weight with the same gear and horse and it would be seen as cruel. 
I understand QH are hardy, strong little things, I've ridden a friends one who carried me and the western gear without a hitch, I'm just saying, he looked bloody stupid atop this little mare and personally, I think he should have been on a bigger horse.

But I don't know much about him so I can't really judge.

My brother, who isn't over weight by any stretch of the imagenation, prefers riding the big drafts because he looks stupid on the smaller horses. He is quite tall and plays polo a bit and he really does look daft on the little polo ponies  so I guess it's personal choice.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Plus, I don't mean to be rude, but have you guys ever seen the Appleby fare? You have some big blokes hooning around on tiny little cobs. 
So no, I don't really think guys think about the weight thing too much, IMO


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Hahaha! This thread is funny. I too have seen some rather large men on smallish horses, and they look ridiculous. I do personally know one very large man (probably 6'4, 300 lbs or so) who just got into riding and he got himself a Percheron which seems quite appropriate. He actually looks normal on it (anyone else would look miniscule).


----------

